# Weight loss, loss of appetite in old horse



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a 29 yr old arab mare with dramatic weight loss. here is a brief history:

* She is on very, very nice hay (nicest hay I have ever seen) diet with Healthy Glow (20+% fat) feed. She has never been a picky eater.

* She is old, but has been in good health until recently. Until ~1.5 months ago was still doing light ride once/week and seemed to enjoy it. 

* She had colic surgery at 19, 28' small intestine lost. No major colic issues since, just a few minor impaction colics (but nothing in past 4 years). 

* Her teeth are in good condition for her age. have been checked by vet 3 times in last 4 months. She has seen an equine dentist annually for many years. She is missing one tooth for ~5 years.

* she was sore/lame last fall, vet thinks due to farrier cutting off too much sole (she had almost non on x-ray). Farrier was very aggressive with hoof knife (horse was barefoot). Changed farrier, did easy boots/rest, and she has not shown any lameness since. No heat in feet during this or evidence of founder. But could have been sign of cushings (see below). 

* No history of ulcers. 

Recent history:

* Started losing a little bit of weight end of winter. Live in Wyoming, so not uncommon for horses to drop a little weight in winter, but still concerned. Horse was blanketed and has shelter. Started upping her fat supplement to compensate. Was eating hay well. Supplement did not seem to help much. 

* Got vet out to look at her ~late March. Low body temp. Skinny. Teeth good. Was wormy (obvious worms on rectal), despite being on a worming schedule (sign of being immune-compromised?). Wormed her. Was chewing well, so recommended increasing hay and fat. Went to getting enough hay that was basically free choice. Blood work normal. Noticed lump in thyroid area, vet was not too concerned as blood work normal.

* Vet check in April. Still skinny, but about the same as before (although was hoping for weight gain with better weather). Good teeth, vaccinated, no worms/eggs on fecal. Low body temp. Horse bright and alert. 

* Weight slowly coming off. Increased fat again. Did not shed out well. Seems to enjoy light riding. Good appetite and good attitude.

* Late June/early July - weight dropping extremely fast. Horse is now scary skinny. Get vet back out again and again. Low body temp, seems very thirsty. Vet suspects cushings. Checked lump/growth in thyroid area for cancer cells, nothing looks cancerous. Blood work normal. 

* Last 2-3 weeks. Pull out from other horse. Notice that while she seems to be eating hay, is just spitting it out. Think it could just be simple lack of food (duh!) and feel horrible. Change to pellets (timothy, avoiding sugar due to cushings and alfalfa due to possible compromised kidney function). Keep doing fat as well. Start with soaked pellets and she eats them fine. She is excited about fat supplement. Still plays with hay and tries to eat. Dropping >> food, even pellets. Seems to not be able to hold food in mouth. Cushing meds are back ordered from multiple sources, vet scrambles to find some. Finally get in ~week ago and start on medication. Notice that one side of her face is swollen and wonder about infected tooth (only felt on petting her head and asymetrical, could have been that way for a while). Start on antibiotics. 

* Last few days. Went from mash being O.K. to refusing mash. Would still eat dry pellets. Worried about feeding dry, but need her to eat so just did it. Weight dropping like mad (now probably body score of 2 - just scary thin). Got vet out again. Looked at teeth again, nothing appears infected. However, tongue is huge (barely any space around tongue). Cheek on swollen side is large, but tissue is healthy. No mouth ulcers or bit marks. Tried putting her on tri-hist/banamine to reduce swelling. Later in day only eating the fat pellets and few of the hay pellets. Now just picking at food and not eating much at all. Did eat soft, short grass and appear to get it down. Not interested in hay at all.

* Scoped today - looks normal (not able to get into stomach, scope not long enough), tongue still same. Belly tap normal. Body temp now normal, not low. "Burping" (yes, horses can burp, no she is not sucking air) and STINKS. Took off tri-hist as highly doubt any allergic reaction/bug bite is at play. No interest in food when put up, not even the fat suppliment (which she normally chows down and begs for). This mare is NEVER off her food (even after colic surgery). She has not gone off food on drugs before, so think this is disease progression and not related to medication. Side of face still swollen/same. Think may be lymph system drainage.

At a loss. Vet is stumped. Thinking it may be time to let her go, but don't want to do that if there is something treatable (non-invasively) going on. 

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

First I want to say, good for you for having your vet involved the whole time and doing everything you can to help her. 

I really have no idea. I have a 19 year old Arab and she started loosing weight fast. Blood work showed she was severly anemic but all organs functioning fine. She was put on red cell and also went through the Panacur Powepac for worming. Vet doesn't believe in doing fecals because they only test for a very small portion of the worms out there. She finally just finished loosing her winter coat last week, most likely due to the definciencies she had. 

But at her age it could be cushings or it could just be that time. Maybe someone else will have some better ideas for you.

Good luck with her, I wish you the best.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Big ^5 also from me for doing everything you're doing:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have a 26 yo Arab that I rescued over 19 years ago. He's always been a hard keep but, in the last few years, it literally takes what I feed my three Walkers to keep him at a decent weight and he's only 13.3H. Even at that his ribs show:-(

I have read more-often-than-not about these senior Arabs suddenly becoming hard keepers and I have to wonder what's up with them in their gene pool?

So a few thoughts:

1. On quidding his hay. Has the vet looked REALLY REALLY close at his back teeth? When my 25 yo TWH started that, his teeth looked perfect --- until the vet got the little flashlight shining on his back teeth and found little hooks that were stopping the hay from being able to be swallowed.

Like your Arab, my TWH could eat anything from his feed pan perfectly but the hay was hanging up.

The vet cautiously filed those back teeth but couldn't take them way down because then there wouldn't be anything back there. Duke still quids his hay but I only find 1 - 3 "chews" every morning instead of a most of what he tried to eat.

2. The lump in the thyroid area. My first thought is also cushings. From all my readings on credible web sites and from reading what other folks post, with cushings horses, blood tests will not show cushings when it's in the early stages.

So yes, your Arab could be in the very early stages of cushings. I sure wouldn't put him on Prascend or Pergolide however. It seems like drugs have the opposite effect on a horse unless the blood results show the horse is in full blown cushings.

3. There's been colic surgery in the past and some colic issues. While my 25 yo TWH hasn't had colic surgery, he has had 4 "vet time" colics since this past March and two "twinges" that I got him out of with Banamine just this month. This horse never had a tummy twinge in the 22+ years we've been buds.

This horse has Equine Metabolic Syndrome, a/k/a Peripheral Cushings". He was diagnosed in 2007 and went from an air firm to having a hard time keeping weight on.

Point-being, my vet is suspicious he might have lipomas in his digestive tract.

At 29, your Arab might be fighting some sort of tumors in his tummy and/or digestive tract. Especially since Arabs seem really prone to tumors, regardless of color. My bay Arab has an external lump on his rump for years and when he stands a certain way, I can see a lump under the skin up in his groin area.

My first thought, however, is to have the vet check your Arab's back teeth with a microscope. My vet had checked my TWH only four months previous and gave his teeth a clean bill of health. Those hooks didn't grow on his back teeth in four short month; not when they were big enough that they couldn't be completely filed off:-(

I am sorry I haven't given you any definitive answers; it's really tough when they hit their 20's and we exhaust ourselves and our checkbook trying to figure out what's wrong and can't:-(

I hope this at least gives you some different ideas to talk to your vet about.

You got the Dollface to 29 and I think that's terrific - here's hoping for several more great years - even if you have to buy hay cubes and put them in a blender for him


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

*teeth*

Vet did put in speculum and check back teeth (and did use headlamp to see back there). No evidence of rub spots in mouth, sores, etc. 

With severity of symptoms, would think this would not be precushings (if cushings at all). Unfortunately it is too late in year to test (false positives due to coming fall). 

Going out to see if she will eat anything this morning. Really concerning that she is passing on feed, even the 'treat' of the fat supplement.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Easter, not to be a downer, but her system may simply just be shutting down. She's 29 y/o, which is a wonderful, long life for a horse. Not as long as some of course, but every horse ages differently.

You're obviously a caring, compassionate owner who has her best interests at heart, but even with the best of care they're eventually going to just get too old to go on. 

If she's losing weight at the height of summer even with all that you're giving her, it would appear she's not processing her food any longer. This is summertime, when it's easiest for horses to maintain weight. If she can't keep her weight now, she's not going to make it through the next winter. Wyoming gets winter early, and it stays a long time. 

It's up to you whatever you decide, but there are worse things than giving an old, beloved companion a quiet, dignified death in familiar surroundings, with people around who love her.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Abscessing tooth? That can cause the unwillingness to chew, weight loss, etc. A friend's 20 yr old went thro all of that and she finally hauled him to an equine dentist. An infected molar was extracted and within weeks horse rapidly picked up. It took an xray to reveal what was going on. Ask your vet about the possibility and sometimes a round of antibiotics will clear the infection up, temporarily as it will flare again but maybe not for months.I had a tooth abscess and the infection moved into my cheek making my face rather lop-sided for a few days. An abscessed tooth is quite painful because of the pressure of the infection beneath it.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

It is so hard when a horse reaches these older ages. I remember my first horse (non-arab, just what my dad would call plain old farm plow horse)....she lived to be almost 40! We used her for cattle right up to the day we had to put her down. Of course, she would lay down for 3 days after we moved cattle and we had to carry food and water to her. We put her down the day she couldn't hold herself up at all. On the other hand, we recently put down a 15 yr old with such severe allergies that she couldn't even get enough breath to trot....sounds extreme, but Sierra was NOT Sierra any more and her quality of life was so detiorated letting it go on didn't seem right. Anyway, this might sound harsh, but do YOU think it's time? If your horse has lost that much weight, can't eat, etc I just have to ask, what is her quality of life right now? It sounds like you have definitely done everything and more to help her out. I understand this won't be the popular answer and I hope it doesn't offend you. There just comes a time when enough is enough and you have to do what's right for the horse....even if saying good-bye is the answer. Good luck


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Lot of sad truth to what Speedracer says, I just didn't have the courage to end my post that way:-(

I had raised my Arab/Saddlebred from the moment his hooves hit the ground. He was the first horse I raised and trained that I was able to keep.

He was 29 and I was 42 when I laid him to rest with cancer. That was in 1989 and it still puts a lump in my throat but, as Speedracer said, there does reach a point where we have to do what's in the horse's best interest, no matter how gut-wrenching it is for us:-(

Your Arab will tell you when he's just "too tired to think" anymore--------

On a bit of a brighter note, while it is true horses gain weight in the summer, my "baby" is 17. The stress of this on-going obnoxious heat/humidity has made them all drop some weight. I have upped their hay and also the timothy pellets and tim/alfalfa cubes for whomever gets what.

Neither of my mid-20's Fellas finish their night time hay and sometimes the 17 & 18 yr olds will leave more than makes me comfortable.

I cold hose them down and have three big tub fans and two overhead fans on everyone until 1:30 AM every night (they're all on heavy-duty outdoor timers), to help de-stress them from this weather.

But even my "needs-his-jaw-wired-shut" fella has lost a bit of much-needed weight as he is insulin resistant.

A friend of mine belongs to the EC Cushings Group and tells me that many folks have noticed increased heat/humidity stress level in their metabolic horses.

Point-being the bulk of metabolic horses are older, so age combined with these diseases seems to cause frailty in dealing with this weather.

It's possible the heat you're experiencing (if you're in the U.S.) is adding to the pot and thus the acclerated weight loss.

Just another thought:?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Walk, I lost my heart horse at 25, and I currently have a 26 y/o who has arthritic hocks, breathing problems, and CHF. I don't think he's going to see 29, much less 30. :-(

I've managed to keep his weight at a decent level this year but you're right, the heat and humidity are taking its toll on him more than on my two younger ones. 

He's not yet ready to go but I won't let him suffer, and I'll lay him to rest at the first sign he's too tired or in pain to go on. 

They simply never live long enough, regardless to what age we get them.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

EasterBunny said:


> Noticed lump in thyroid area, vet was not too concerned as blood work normal.
> 
> Checked lump/growth in thyroid area for cancer cells, nothing looks cancerous. Blood work normal.


By chance is your horse gray?


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

First off {{{{HUGS}}}} I read your post but don't recall right now if you mentioned if any blood work has been done or any testing that would show cancer etc. I had to make the decision to let my 33 yr old Appy go last spring. I am so glad I did as the summer was killer hot and dry. He would have been miserable. My only other suggestion is some worm that is not being killed by your wormer.. Or parasite damage has been bad enough at some point that it won't matter. 

Strength to you as it sounds like her time may be very near.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

She is not grey, a bay.

This morning is back on food and eating hay (!). Has not ever touched the hay in couple weeks. No quibbing hay, actually going down. Not sure what is up with that. Wondering if antibiotic helped w something or if vet tubing her yesterday opened things up a bit to get food down. Worried she may colic, but just going to let her eat. 

Wyoming is warm this year, but a 'hot' day is 80s/90s and 10% humidity, so heat stress is not the issue.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Appyt said:


> First off {{{{HUGS}}}} I read your post but don't recall right now if you mentioned if any blood work has been done or any testing that would show cancer etc. I had to make the decision to let my 33 yr old Appy go last spring. I am so glad I did as the summer was killer hot and dry. He would have been miserable. My only other suggestion is some worm that is not being killed by your wormer.. Or parasite damage has been bad enough at some point that it won't matter.
> 
> Strength to you as it sounds like her time may be very near.


Yes, blood work 3x, normal each time. But could still be cancer.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

EasterBunny said:


> She is not grey, a bay.
> 
> This morning is back on food and eating hay (!). Has not ever touched the hay in couple weeks. No quibbing hay, actually going down. Not sure what is up with that. Wondering if antibiotic helped w something or if vet tubing her yesterday opened things up a bit to get food down. Worried she may colic, but just going to let her eat.
> 
> Wyoming is warm this year, but a 'hot' day is 80s/90s and 10% humidity, so heat stress is not the issue.


There could be something going on with her digestive tract. It's a long shot and expensive but here's the link to Succeed. It might be worthwhile to talk to your vet about it. Might not be the "cure-all" but it might help alleviate some of the discomforts.

SUCCEED Digestive Conditioning Program Equine Supplement

Succeed has also developed a test kit whereby a horse can be checked for hind gut ulcers with a fecal sample.

It comes in paste and pellets. Both are around $90/month:shock:

My 25 yr old, with EMS, has hind gut ulcers and is the one the vet is suspicious of lipomas. He gets a tube of Succeed every day. In this instance I prefer the tube because he really looks forward to it and I am trying to keep his feed pan supplements at a minimum because he can't eat too much at one feeding in this heat anymore.

*Speedrace*r, gosh I am so sorry for you. You're right, that our time with them is never enough. Yet we continue to set ourselves up for hurt. This is my second group of Keeper Horses.

I am old enough that, as each one passes on, there's no replacing anyone. I need to make it to 75 just to get the 17 yr old to 27 - lollol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> *Speedrace*r, gosh I am so sorry for you. You're right, that our time with them is never enough. Yet we continue to set ourselves up for hurt. This is my second group of Keeper Horses.


Thank you, wild. 

My heart horse was laid to rest 5 years ago. There's not a day goes by that I don't miss him, and thank God that I had him for 21 years. 21 years more wouldn't have been enough time, but I'm grateful for what I did have.

We know going in that 99.99% of the time we're going to have to make end of life decisions for our animals, but that doesn't make it any easier when that time comes, does it?

Easter, I'm glad to hear your girl is eating. If she crashes again, I know you'll do what's best for her.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

*Wormer*

Thank you all for ideas. I know she is likely just old with LOTS of things going on/shutting down. But good to think through things.

Recap of worm history to address some of the comments/suggestions:

She was regularly wormed, but found round worms late winter/spring on first investigation of weight loss. My understanding is the round worms are actually common in old and immune-compromised horses. We had been doing Ivermectin so switched to Strongid when we wormed at that point. Did stop weight loss for a little bit, but she did not start gaining weight. 

Checked fecal in late April, was clean. Did worm again with Strongid (same as all other horses) just to be sure.

Found some eggs in check few weeks back in fecal (but not huge number and no adults observed). Switched again and wormed with Pyrantel. She was in same paddock, so not really too surprising that she was reinfected. Other horse in there has never been wormy (although obviously exposed). Vet thinks (and makes sense to me) that worms are a symptom and not cause of problems. :?

Between that and antibiotics, also concerned about what this is doing to her gut flora. Have also been doing probios after worming and will again after round of antibiotics are done. 

Frustrating. 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivermectin*


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

walkinthewalk said:


> There could be something going on with her digestive tract. It's a long shot and expensive but here's the link to Succeed. It might be worthwhile to talk to your vet about it. Might not be the "cure-all" but it might help alleviate some of the discomforts.
> 
> SUCCEED Digestive Conditioning Program Equine Supplement


Considering cushings meds are $150/month and feed is $150/month... $90 is not too bad. Thanks for the lead and will look into it.


----------



## HorsinaroundinFTC (Feb 9, 2009)

Wyoming girl here who quietly moved to Colorado. Lets start with I applaud you and admire you for all you are doing to care for your horse. I had a 29 yr old QH mare (she left me one month to the day before her 30th birthday) who started to have same issues. Have you tried beet pulp? I had to add some molasses to it to get her to start but it sure helped get her thru the winter without dropping more weight and she gained a little. The sugar is extracted from the beets so it is just fiber and since you soak it, it also gives them more water to help keep that gut moving. Sadly, we were buying time with her and it didn't solve the overall issues but at least she was not hungry and she chatted me up each morning when she saw me coming with her breakfast, she would just smack her lips...precious moments with my Jackie mare. Sounds to me that maybe time is taking its toll with your friend. Hugs to you and your horse.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

*Beet Pulp*

she has been willing to eat beet pulp in past and plan to add to her hay pellets over time. Right now, she has been rejecting mash, but may try again as she is eating hay (!) today. Would rather give her soaked feed, but she has not been willing to eat it (unusual). beet pulp would give her some bulk and extra fiber.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

The good thing about beet pulp is they can eat all they want once they get started on it. I used to feed my elderly appy almost a bucketful along with alfalfa pellets, all soaked.. My bp was shreded... You can feed it dry on demand if you are ok with that also.


----------



## HorsinaroundinFTC (Feb 9, 2009)

I would soak the shreds in cool water in the summer and then warm water in the winter...I would do a whole bucket and then a few tablespoons of molasses or honey and I may be way off but I think it actually increased her appetite some! Or perhaps it was just that she got it and the boys didn't! Since colic has been in your gals past I suspect the extra water in soaking it can only be a good thing!! The more fluids the better


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

HorsinaroundinFTC said:


> I would soak the shreds in cool water in the summer and then warm water in the winter...I would do a whole bucket and then a few tablespoons of molasses or honey and I may be way off but I think it actually increased her appetite some! Or perhaps it was just that she got it and the boys didn't! Since colic has been in your gals past I suspect the extra water in soaking it can only be a good thing!! The more fluids the better


Thank you for the ideas!

As she is cushings (we highly suspect anyway), I cannot put any simple sugars in/on her food so molasses/honey are out. I would like to soak pellets (due to concern about colic) and agree that more fluid is better, but she is refusing soaked food/mash/pellets with water covering them at the moment. She is SO skinny that she absolutely must eat, so she is getting dry pellets. 

As of this morning, she is back to eager eating (but not bolting) of timothy pellets and Healthy glow. I may try soaking some again and see if I can get her interested in mash. If I can, will add the beet pulp as well (or try beet pulp mash).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Easter, they do make beet pulp pellets, if she won't eat it soaked. Mine eat those dry, and I don't worry about choke so much as with the shreds.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

A lot of Beet Pulp has molasses added for palatability. They do have it without the added, but sometimes it's hard to find. I have soaked, drained, rinsed etc when I was not wanting the sugar in it. If the water is brown when you soak, it has molasses in it.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you had a vitamin/ mineral test done? Not the hair pulling, but the blood analysis? There are only a few labs (I think) that have the capability to do it. It is different from a blood chemistry panel. UNiversity of Michigan does mine. I had a horse that the vet could find nothing wrong with, did blood panels, fecal & urine tests, teeth checked, wormed, tubed more than once to force fluids and feed, antibiotics and everything I could throw at him.

Even had our water tested for contamination. Finally I begged to have him checked for toxins from possible contact with flood water, and a vitamin/ mineral panel was all they could really do. Turns out he was severely deficient in some areas and required injected supplementation. 2 days after his first shot, he had his appetite back, after about 6 weeks, he had packed on the pounds to be up to a 3.5/4 on the scale.

The test is cheap, I think it cost me less than $50 with shipping. As long as your horse has normal chem panels, I would say that organ failure isn't *yet* the cause.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

CCH said:


> Have you had a vitamin/ mineral test done? Not the hair pulling, but the blood analysis? There are only a few labs (I think) that have the capability to do it. It is different from a blood chemistry panel. UNiversity of Michigan does mine. I had a horse that the vet could find nothing wrong with, did blood panels, fecal & urine tests, teeth checked, wormed, tubed more than once to force fluids and feed, antibiotics and everything I could throw at him.
> 
> Even had our water tested for contamination. Finally I begged to have him checked for toxins from possible contact with flood water, and a vitamin/ mineral panel was all they could really do. Turns out he was severely deficient in some areas and required injected supplementation. 2 days after his first shot, he had his appetite back, after about 6 weeks, he had packed on the pounds to be up to a 3.5/4 on the scale.
> 
> ...


Good idea! This is one thing we have not done. I will ask the vet, I am sure she would be willing.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Update appetite now seems good. Apparently on of the potential side effects of the cushings Med is lack of appetite while adjusting to dose. Still not interested in mash, so feeding hay pellets/healthy glow dry. Vet is off today, but going to try 1) fecal again to check for blood and 2) fit/mineral blood panel. 

She wants to eat, so that is good. Therefore I am going to give her time to see if she can put on weight w cushings drugs and pelleted feed. I am not supper hopeful, but at least she seems bright and happy again.


----------



## laturcotte (Dec 5, 2009)

My guess is its her teeth, somewhere in there is a sharp tooth affecting her tongue. My then 39 yo appy/pony was off hay/food had vet do her teeth and found the back of her tongue was so badly cut up she had ulcers. They filed her teeth and slowly, with mouth wash/warm water she got better. She is now 41 and she can't tolerate the dentist thing due to tranqs she has to get. But we soak her hay stretcher with plenty of water she sucks all the nutrients out of the really good hay she has at all times in her stall. She has a separate area so can come and go as she pleases. She gets sliced apples every night cord/peeled for better chewing. I hope you find out whats happening. I have a postive/negative cushings mini pony and boy is that a pain. But obviously there is something going on in the mouth if her tongue is very swollen.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

laturcotte said:


> My guess is its her teeth, somewhere in there is a sharp tooth affecting her tongue. My then 39 yo appy/pony was off hay/food had vet do her teeth and found the back of her tongue was so badly cut up she had ulcers. They filed her teeth and slowly, with mouth wash/warm water she got better. She is now 41 and she can't tolerate the dentist thing due to tranqs she has to get. But we soak her hay stretcher with plenty of water she sucks all the nutrients out of the really good hay she has at all times in her stall. She has a separate area so can come and go as she pleases. She gets sliced apples every night cord/peeled for better chewing. I hope you find out whats happening. I have a postive/negative cushings mini pony and boy is that a pain. But obviously there is something going on in the mouth if her tongue is very swollen.


Her tongue is not swollen in an "impacted" or ulcer kind of way. The whole tongue is large/swollen like you would expect with an allergic reaction (although did not respond to tri-hist). When vet scoped her, no signs of red spots, ulterations, rubs, site-specific swelling or anything on tongue/in mouth. All looked like normal, healthy tissue. Tongue is just enlarged to the point where space between tongue and roof of mouth is small. Vet said tongue swelling can happen with lymph node swelling, especially as things drain. Also possible with nutrient deficiency (also a possibility give her body condition). She seems to be swallowing better, but tongue is still enlarged.


----------



## EasterBunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Appyt said:


> A lot of Beet Pulp has molasses added for palatability. They do have it without the added, but sometimes it's hard to find. I have soaked, drained, rinsed etc when I was not wanting the sugar in it. If the water is brown when you soak, it has molasses in it.


Thanks!


----------

